# Looking for a temporary home for my tabby between June and September



## hannah&maxie (Mar 27, 2016)

Due to unforseen circumstances, I am having to leave London and stay with friends back up north of England during the summer until I move to Hertfordshire for university in September. My poor kitty has nowhere to go and I don't know what to do with her! 

I can't take her with me, as I won't have a permanent home over Summer. I have had her for 10 years this April and she's my baby I don't want to give her up for the sake of a few months. I've not got a lot of money its one of the reasons I'm technically going to be homeless over summer, but can buy all the food and litter and offer a small fee to anyone who can take her in. I can't bear the thought of her not being with someone who is going to look after her. Shes an indoor cat she doesn't go outside, she keeps herself to herself and she's very pretty  I would say though, that i've never had another pet but i dont think she does well with other cats though thats not unusual!

I hope someone can help.  x


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

I'd try and broker a good deal with a local cattery. If it's a long booking they may cut their daily rate?


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Lurcherlad said:


> I'd try and broker a good deal with a local cattery. If it's a long booking they may cut their daily rate?


@Lurcherlad: that was a thought which occurred to me too, but reading the post again it seems that OP is ''technically homeless'' mainly for financial reasons, so even at reduced rate she likely would be hard-pressed to find the money for three or four months care in a good cattery.
Also, I'm wondering if she knows already in March the sort of student accommodation that will be available to her and whether a cat would be welcome there. Certainly when I was at uni there was no way one could have had a pet; my son, obviously a student more recently, would not have been allowed to. Even if there was a landlord/landlady who did by some miracle agree to a pet, PF members are well aware of posts we have had from people who hated their flatmate's pet or people who had a pet which was hated by their ''room-mate''. And even if the pet is loved by everyone, student lifestyles tend to be somewhat, let's say, unpredictable. I have a sweet cat here who belonged to a student house, lovely girls but not really able to commit to him. I realize that OP has had her cat for years and loves her dearly, quite obviously, but really needs to be sure of the accommodation set-up at uni.
It might be worth posting an ad on ''Street Life''...you often find that total strangers will go out of their way to help.
I hope this works out well for OP and her cat..


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Trouble with relying on strangers is that not all are genuine 

Not something I would be happy to do.

Maybe contact a rescue who could perhaps direct you to a trusted fosterer.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Lurcherlad said:


> Trouble with relying on strangers is that not all are genuine
> 
> Not something I would be happy to do.
> 
> Maybe contact a rescue who could perhaps direct you to a trusted fosterer.


True of course...but she's happy to post here on PF and she doesn't know any of us. I've found many genuine, helpful and caring total strangers on Street Life. There is someone in my area stealing cats and the response on Street Life has been very encouraging.
Plus, of course, both sides being strangers to each other works both ways and we have one regular poster who had a bad experience trying to help with four cats. Sure you know to whom I am referring but I always hesitate to name anyone directly in case they prefer not to be named. I know this is a pet forum, but as we all know, we have had our share of weirdos here!


----------

